# Pellet Grill/Smoker



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Has anybody made the switch from a stick burner to a Pellet grill?


Currently have a stick burner and love it, but I am liking the flexibility that the pellet grills seem to offer......don't have to babysit it as much when smoking.


I mostly just do ribs and chicken but do a few briskets a year as well. With the kids baseball/softball starting up it is cramping my style on Saturdays since I coach I cant be there to tend to the fire.


I like the idea that I can throw some ribs on there, go to practice for 2 hrs. or so and then be back in time to do my magic tricks!!!!




Looking for pros and cons.


currently looking at the Yoder YS640.


thanks!!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought a Traeger several years ago & got rid of my big pit & have never regretted it-Makes you a lazy cooker & a pro-Yoder is an excellent choice.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Igot a vertical insulated smoker, a pellet and a stick burner. I have not fired up the stick burner in over two years.
We cook every weekend doing comps, cooking for groups, and practicing.
You wont regret it.
Explore the brands out there. Traeger, Rectec, Pit Boss, Camp Chef, and others are all very good.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Have the Wal Mart Pit Boss Austin XL and use it every weekend at the lake. 
Ribs 3 hours, Whole chickens 3 hours , pork tenderloin 3 hours.
1.5 hours smoke, 1.5 hours 250 F in foil and that 's it.
40 lb bag of competition pellets at Wal Mart for around $15 which is good for about 5-6 weekends of cooking for me.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Great Info, been wanting to make the change also. But won't be able to drink as much when smoking a brisket. Decisions Decisions


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> Great Info, been wanting to make the change also. But won't be able to drink as much when smoking a brisket. Decisions Decisions


You can still drink beer-You can even go to the pool hall & drink beer-That's what's nice about it.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Went to a Green Mountain Jim Bowie edition pellet smoker a year ago and sold my stick burner. Mine's WiFi enabled and I can control it from anywhere. Greatest invention ever


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

When I bought mine about 3 years ago, the brands with the highest rated control units (computerized algorithms for temp, wind, etc...) were RecTec, Yoder and Green Mountain. You won't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Best money I've ever spent. Haven't burnt a stick in four years. Holds 40 #s of pellets.
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> Great Info, been wanting to make the change also. But won't be able to drink as much when smoking a brisket. Decisions Decisions


who ever told you that you cannot drink as much is wrong.

i wil likely never use my stick burner again either. i bought a pit boss last year. after a lot of research and questions..i love this thing. very versatile. i have found that i like to add more smoke during the first part of cooking by using a smoke tube.

look in this fourm a little way back, there is a link to find a pit boss on clearance at some wal marts..

good luck


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a Pit Boss and it has performed very well!
Make sure you have a "sear" option for cooking steaks.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Bought my Pit Boss a few months back and use it most every night. Havent used my stick burner or Weber since!
I did notice that Pit Boss has redesigned the 820 with a few new features.Looks really nice!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

You can adjust the smoke on a Pit Boss by adjusting the P number on the readout. Default is P4 get a tooth pick, nail etc and push in the little gizmo button to P 6 or P 7 and it will get your temperatures balanced and increase the smoke.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I like mine (Traeger) but I still don't think it has the smoke taste that a regular smoker has.. That is the only downfall I see


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

The 5 series Pit Boss is on clearance at Wal Mart for 109. Normal price is almost 500 plus tax


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> When I bought mine about 3 years ago, the brands with the highest rated control units (computerized algorithms for temp, wind, etc...) were RecTec, Yoder and Green Mountain. You won't go wrong with any of those.


HP is right on. I bought a Yoder YS480 very much over built weighs in at 277# and its the smaller of the units. I won't be using the stick burner unless I need to do 3-4 briskets and some ribs as well.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I bought a Rec Tec about 3 years ago and it was great purchase. I received it on a Thursday, and I fired it up on the weekend and noticed that the temperature was off so I called Rec Tec I think that it was on Sunday. They answered the phone and they texted me a link to a youtube video which I attached on how to change the feed rate. About 10 minutes later they called me back to see if I was able to fix it. 
About a year ago I noticed that the paint was peeling on the controller panel and it was rusting. They sent me a replacement controller without any issues. Since then they have changed it to Stainless steel which was a smart decision.


----------



## Capt.BrandonT (Jan 3, 2019)

I bought the pit boss Austin xl from walmart this weekend and put a brisket, ribs and some venison tenderloins . Everything came out great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

If you want a smoky flavor, you need to buy the mesquite pellets which is much stronger then the competition blend that I use since the Wife does not like it smoky.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=793230399

Pit boss Austin XL.

I searched my parents zip code(77375) and noticed that there are two stores, one on kuykendahl and one on 45, that had them on sale for $124 but are out of stock. If anyone has seen my post on my other thread, if you felt so inclined, you could pull a switch-a-roo and get one for $124. Buy it for full price at one store, then the next day go to the store that has it on sale and return it. Turn around and buy it there and it will ring up at the sale price of $124. Having a buddy with you helps, so as you walk off he can walk up a few minutes later and inquire about it and buy it. Just saying... it works and is 100% legal.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Showing limited stock at the WallyWorld 9460 W Sam Houston Pkwy S...$124


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Yoder is being delivered tomorrow!!!! cant wait. not sure if i will be able to break her in this weekend as I have baseball and softball with the kids all day Saturday but hopefully i can test her out on Sunday......for sure next weekend!!!!!


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Well.............what did you cook?


Which one of these has a sear capability and how hot can you get it for grilling rather than smoking.


Thanks


Ken


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

ktdtx said:


> Well.............what did you cook?
> 
> Which one of these has a sear capability and how hot can you get it for grilling rather than smoking.
> 
> ...


https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2631949


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a Pitts and Spits pellet cooker on order. Really looking forward to it. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2012)

Neighbor bought Pitts and spits pellet smoker. Loves it


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Bought a Traeger. No worries about temp, adding wood, opening or closing vents and still get that smoky flavor. Without getting overwhelmed by it. I do chicken quarters a lot. 1 Hour on smoke, turn the knob to 350 for another hour. Chicken falls off the bone. Smokes some mean ribs also.


----------



## tommyhughes849 (Aug 27, 2019)

Along with having cheap flat pack kitchens this is a good setup for the house. Really nice to have a good setup.


----------

